# My 80 Gallon tank: What do you guys think?



## Franceschi (Jul 5, 2010)

So, this is my tank, is an 80G tank, 2 months old, and I want to know your opinion on my rockscape;

Brand new:










At first, I thought it was nice, with lots of hideouts and possible caves for the fish, since I covered some of the rocks with the gravel on purpose, so the fish could actually build their own caves;
But that wasn't exactly what happened; my fish never try to hide, even when they're being chased, and that made me add some more rocks;










I don't know if I got bored or what, but I'm starting to dislike it a little bit; That's why I'm asking for opinions;
Any ideas on how to improve the looks of it?

Thanks!!


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

It looks okay. Personally, I would try and go for the more natural look. And you might want to add more rocks.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

khaki said:


> Personally, I would try and go for the more natural look.


Agreed. The flat rocks are all very horizontal and shelf-like. Try instead different angles (ie. on the sand on one end, propped up on another), maybe a few caves that are open on the front, others that are open on the sides and cannot be seen into from the front... that sort of thing.


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Put some of the flat rocks at an angle.....sort of like the Flat Irons between Denver and Boulder.


----------



## Franceschi (Jul 5, 2010)

Good advices!

I'll try to get some ideas from some tanks I've seen here too;

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

Try some smaller caves too. I found that the fish like it to be kind of close fit for their size, too big and they don't seem to use them.


----------



## Franceschi (Jul 5, 2010)

I realized that, the caves I made are always empty, they never use them;

I'm definitely changing my tank;


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

i think that you should take out the flat rocks and just stack the others completely random (that is what happens in nature). people don't go into lake malawi and just place rocks down so that the fish can "have caves". they already have caves.


----------



## Franceschi (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree with you; I need to remove the flat rocks, and I will, as soon as I have the courge to change the entire layout;
But as soon as I do it, I'll put some pictures for you guys to give me your opinions;


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

this is my version...


----------



## Franceschi (Jul 5, 2010)

After some thinking on what to do with my rockscape, and of course after all your advices, I decided I had to change the looks of my tank!!
So, 3 months ago, I started thinking what could I do do improve it, and that's when I got to this:










I really would like your opinions on the new layout!

Thanks!!


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Much better =D> it has a more natural look. Good job :thumb:


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

:thumb:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Much better. If your fish are still not using the caves for coming and going, you might change it a bit more when you feel like it. For hiding , I think they like holes that you can't see all the way through. Think like you were trying to hide in a city. The best hiding is where the streets are crooked and you can't be see because of curves and corners in the road. I think fish are the same way. They feel there is no reason to use that spot to hide because the one chasing can still see him. Maybe looks the same to us but they might like it better by adding a few more rocks in front and over the others? Kind of like they fell off a cliff?


----------

